# Best screen sharing for Mac to PC?



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any advice on the best app to set up screen sharing between a Mac and PC? I would like to be able to control my in-law's XP PC from time to time to help them troubleshoot their PC issues (please save the "switch them to a Mac!" comments).

I am looking for a free/shareware program, and have found the "Bosco's":

Bosco's Screen Share

Does anyone else have a perspective on this app or any others? I did a quick search and didn't find any results here on ehMac.


----------



## matriculated (Jan 2, 2008)

VNC is built into OSX and a tiny download for Windows.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

LogMeIn

I use this to control my in-law's (in New Zealand!!) XP PC from and help them troubleshoot their PC issues... it's free!!


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Does LogMeIn work if either or both computers are wireless?

Margaret


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

winwintoo said:


> Does LogMeIn work if either or both computers are wireless?


Wireless shouldn't matter. An internet connection is an internet connection.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

hayesk said:


> Wireless shouldn't matter. An internet connection is an internet connection.


I ask because we used Timbuktu and it couldn't navigate the wireless router without heroic intervention. Never did get it to work.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

All you need to do is ensure your ports are forwarded from the router to the computer in question.

I'll use port 3389 as an example (RDP).

You'll open an RDP connection from you to a destination. Usually a router or firewall in between you and your destination will prevent you from connecting:

eg) you ---> router -?

So you'll need to allow your router to forward port 3389 from it to your destination.

eg.) you ---> router ---> dest.

Read more about it here:
Port forwarding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you can control your friend's computer in New Zealand, it's either they connect their computer directly to the cable modem or that the firewall is wide open.

In Margaret's case, you'll need to enable port forwarding on the destination router to allow your packets through to where you want to go.

As for screen sharing from Mac to PC, I use CoRD:
CoRD: Remote Desktop for Mac OS X


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Silv said:


> All you need to do is ensure your ports are forwarded from the router to the computer in question.
> 
> I'll use port 3389 as an example (RDP).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, will give that a try.

Margaret


----------

